# pico jr vs. monsterguts prop controller



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi all, i already own a fright props pico jr, 2 relays, no audio capabilities and was 69.99. I was checking out monsterguts and they make a controller than handles 2 relays, can store and play audio, and can store up to 8 diff sequences also for 69.99 . Seems like a no brainer that the monsterguts controller offers more but does anybody have any thoughts on the differance or why we should by one over the other? I do know that monsterguts only offers a 12 v controller compared to fright props whose controllers are available in a few different voltages.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I own controllers from both companies. I would only suggest that a controller like like F104 that has audio would be my preference over one that doesn't. If the poco jr doesn't have audio then I would suggest considering one of the pico-boos that provide audio abilities for your comparison.

Consider sound file length as well. Is the controller capable of playing a long enough clip with ample volume or will you need amplification?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I own 3 Monsterguts Nerve Center controllers and I love them. They are super easy and very dependable. If I need a controller without sound and with more channels then I usually go with EFX, but that takes a lot more effort and know how. I don't own a Pico, so I can't offer a comparison. I can only say I'm extremely happy with the Nerve Center.


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thx for the input, it seems like a no brainer to get the monsterguts one becuz of the price and capabilities. I just wanted to make sure it was not like a microchip that needed crazy programming through a computer or something. Thx!


----------



## sluggo (Jun 16, 2010)

What is the quality of the audio? Is it "telephone quality" like the ISD chips, or is it higher quality, MP3-like sound.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a picoboo 105 and I think the audio is decent. When first setting up the audio, you may have to do it a couple of times to get the.audio change to be seamless. It is also dependent on what you plug into it to record from. A slight bit of knowledge is helpfull to know that often if you crank the output of your computer or cd player, it may distort when recording. A good rule is to have your source at about 75%. Sound with anything is always dependent on your setup and the quality of.the equipment and you ability to know how to use it.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I currently have 3 monsterguts nerve centers and I personally Love them. They are very easy to use, never had a problem with them.It is very easy to set up the audio and it sounds great. Monsterguts is a top notch company also. I can offer no advice on the pico as I don't have one. I also have controller from Hauntmaster Products wich I also like a lot for more simple props.


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Looks like im gettin the monsterguts nerve center for my pneumatic jack in the box! Thx for the input everyone!


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Recently using a nerve center and PicoBoo, also have a Maestro II controllers and controllers from Cowlacious. I prefer the Nerve center and the PicoBoo, both. Easy to program and work with.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

gooffy87 said:


> Looks like im gettin the monsterguts nerve center for my pneumatic jack in the box! Thx for the input everyone!


Good choice. My elevater prop uses 2. 




These are easy to work with.


----------



## bert1913 (Oct 27, 2011)

I own 2 f104 picoboo's 2 picoboo pluses and 1 nerve center. the only difference between the f104 and nerve center is that the audio is louder on the nerve center. make sure you try different speakers this does make a difference. btw I like the picoboo plus because it has 4 relays.


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

well, looks like i will be getting the monster guts prop controller soon, my pico jr that I have had for a while may have just died lol. I was attempting to hook up a motion sensor and when I plugged it in the pico through a spark and made a buzzing noise. ayayayay. pretty sure its dead lol, but no injuries  ayayayayay.


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

Monster Guts is having a sale on the Nervecenter: $49 now versus $69.


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

:-O no way! Take my money! Lol. Thx for the heads up!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Not sure how long he will have the Nerve Center sale going for, he usually runs the sale for a week or 2, but definitely worth picking a nerve center up on the sale price.

I grabbed a couple last year on sale, awesome little boxes !


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Already ordered one and a motion detector!  cant wait to contribute to the "how much did you spend" thread in october lol. Thank you guys for all your help! Btw, i read this quote the other day and it is exactly me! "i am not addicted to haunting, i can quit whemever i want, as a matter of fact, ive done it three times"


----------

